# Cutting Calories



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I started to cut my calories this week and want to be shredded (at last) around march - what do you think my caloric intake should be?

*I'm around 173 cm (5,67585 feet and inches) and around 102 kg (224,872 lbs) also I'm currently running the rest of my bulking cycle (til January):*

*750 mg Test E per week*

*750 mg Deca D per week*

*1500 mg EQ U per week*

*0,5 mg Ari eod*

What should my caloric intake be *now *(considering my height, weight and steroid cycle) ?

*In January the real cut will start w/ the following cycle:*

*350 mg Tren A per week (100 mg eod)*

*350 mg Mast P per week (100 mg eod)*

*250 mg Test E per week (250 mg on one day the week)*

*In the last 6 weeks I'll add Stano (tabs) 70 mg per day*

What should my caloric intake be *then *(considering my height, weight and steroid cycle) ?

I mean it's for sure pretty hard to calculate - but the calculator in the Internet I used said 2800 kcal - what seems pretty low, right?

Greetings

Xz


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

This will depend on way too many factors.

Job - how hands on is it.

Metabolism - fast or slow.

Training pattern - intensity, volume etc.

To name a few. A good place to start is using a calculator to work out your basic calorie requirements (maintenance). Then lower this accordingly.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> This will depend on way too many factors.
> 
> Job - how hands on is it.
> 
> ...


And further to the above 2800 would not sound too unrealistic if you want to start very slowly cutting down. To eventually get very lean you'll probably find yourself in the 1800-2200 ball park depending on your activity level, PEDs etc.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> And further to the above 2800 would not sound too unrealistic if you want to start very slowly cutting down. To eventually get very lean you'll probably find yourself in the 1800-2200 ball park depending on your activity level, PEDs etc.


What? Really? I'm currently eating about 3200 and thought I would lose weight /w that (I ate 5500 per day before)

So I really should start eating 2800 now and go down accordingly what the calculator says?

I thought Steroids would increase the calories burned - so I thought thats why I have to eat more


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Xzavier said:


> What? Really? I'm currently eating about 3200 and thought I would lose weight /w that (I ate 5500 per day before)
> 
> So I really should start eating 2800 now and go down accordingly what the calculator says?
> 
> I thought Steroids would increase the calories burned - so I thought thats why I have to eat more


I don't know your body and nor does anyone else. However seeing your pictures, and given you are on gear, you can go fairly low on the calories and burn some of the fat quicker if you wish to. You need to work out what your maintenance calories are. Obviously when you cut you wont be 102kg at the end.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> This will depend on way too many factors.
> 
> Job - how hands on is it.
> 
> ...


I'm working mostly sitting, sometimes lifting something to carry it a short way (working in a warehouse but mostly @the pc @the moment)...

Metabolism? I don't know if mine is fast or slow - I thought it's fast on steroids anyway.

Training pattern - 4 times a week, trying to be fast but intense so I sweat like a pig (on steroids, I always sweat more)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I don't know your body and nor does anyone else. However seeing your pictures, and given you are on gear, you can go fairly low on the calories and burn some of the fat quicker if you wish to. You need to work out what your maintenance calories are. Obviously when you cut you wont be 102kg at the end.


I don't know my body too (when it comes down to cutting - never did that before) ..

Yea I'm on gear and I know I won't be 102 kg @the end of the cut, but how can I calculate my maintenance calories reliable .. ?

Greetings

Xz


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Trial and error. Is the only way.

I am 6ft, weighing just over 16 stone, to maintain my weight I need 2900 calories. I have visible abs so a lot leaner than yourself, however if I was to want to be really shredded I would drop them to 1800-2000 and have a re-feed day of 3000 one day per week.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Is simple... whatever your at at the end of ur bulk jus slowly taper down from there.....


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Those TDEE calculators are bull s**t, if you've been steadily gaining on 5,500 you could easily start at 4,000 and taper down gradually as the weeks go on.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Those TDEE calculators are bull s**t, if you've been steadily gaining on 5,500 you could easily start at 4,000 and taper down gradually as the weeks go on.


lol, yes they are 100% ... I went to http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/ and it says :

Fat loss
2038

Maintain
2547

Bulking
2802


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Trial and error. Is the only way.
> 
> I am 6ft, weighing just over 16 stone, to maintain my weight I need 2900 calories. I have visible abs so a lot leaner than yourself, however if I was to want to be really shredded I would drop them to 1800-2000 and have a re-feed day of 3000 one day per week.


I hate this trial and error  I'm the type of guy who cooks 100% like it is mentioned on the package haha.. 100g Noodles, with 1 Liter of Water and cook them for 10 Minutes.. LOL..

So there is nobody that can tell me if 2800 is okay, or too low or too high? -.-


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The simple answer is that everyone is different, stick at 3200 for a few weeks and see where the scales go, then adjust from there, go too low and you have nowhere to go, cut on as many calories as you can, aim to lose 2lb per week at most, ideally 1-1.5 for less muscle loss (gear should prevent pretty much all catabolism mind so I'd have thought 2lb should be doable)

of you dont lose so much drop cals by 200, then monitor for two weeks, and repeat 200 cal drop if needed

no one will be able to tell you how many cals you need but with some guesswork you can work it out... Don't forget in the first few weeks you'll lose loads of water so don't drop cals too much when that slows up, and I'd cut on high protein, high fats and low carbs (sub 200g) to get the water gone ASAP, Then you get a better idea of how it's going...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My last cut was at 1700 calories. Got the job done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> lol, yes they are 100% ... I went to http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/ and it says :
> 
> Fat loss2038Maintain2547Bulking2802


My bulk gets put at 3600......I'm bulking at 5500


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My last cut was at 1700 calories. Got the job done.


your just wierd


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> your just wierd


Weird but effective old boy


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My last cut was at 1700 calories. Got the job done.


And you did not die fcking hungry all day?

If I eat too low calories (not intentionally) should I be feared to lose muscle ?  Or does the 250 Test E, 350 Tren A and 350 Mast P prevent ALL muscle loss for 100% sure?


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

At your weight I would guess (and that's all it is) you could cut on 2500 and see how you go from there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> And you did not die fcking hungry all day?
> 
> If I eat too low calories (not intentionally) should I be feared to lose muscle ?  Or does the 250 Test E, 350 Tren A and 350 Mast P prevent ALL muscle loss for 100% sure?


I was hungry at first but soon got used to it.

I can't say that the gear will definitely prevent all muscle loss but I hardly lost any strength at all and didn't waste away.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The IIFYM online calculator crucially doesn't factor in steroid usage, and is pretty approximate under normal circumstances anyway. Ignore what it and any other calculator says and make adjustments from what you know you eat, as others have said above.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Why test at 250?? At your size I'd put the test nearer 1g+ and up the tren to 500. Tren is more effective with estrogen, hence the increase in sides when your test is higher. Its working more.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Xzavier morning mate, if you're currently bulking on 5500 as @Galaxy said I would be looking at dropping to around 4000cals and then reducing when required.

Ypu will probably drop a good few pounds at 4000 Cals then I'd probably drop to 3500 when weight loss stalls then 3000/3200 and so on.

Probably look at P-40 C-30 F-30 split although me personally I prefer higher fats and lower carbs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I started to cut my calories this week and want to be shredded (at last) around march - what do you think my caloric intake should be?
> 
> ...


You need make small adjustments, not just drop kcals dramatically. It leaves you no where to go when weight loss stalls.

You should cut on more AAS. Food helps keep you anabolic when bulking, but with less food when cutting you rely more on AAS to maintain muscle.

No AI during your cut? There needs to be.

If you want to keep your food higher for longer then you will have to increase your activity i.e cardio.

And no one can tell you your TDEE, it is trial and error. However, you should have some idea since you are bulking on a set amount of kcals now, so slowly reduce them.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why test at 250?? At your size I'd put the test nearer 1g+ and up the tren to 500. Tren is more effective with estrogen, hence the increase in sides when your test is higher. Its working more.





Dark sim said:


> You need make small adjustments, not just drop kcals dramatically. It leaves you no where to go when weight loss stalls.
> 
> You should cut on more AAS. Food helps keep you anabolic when bulking, but with less food when cutting you rely more on AAS to maintain muscle.
> 
> ...


So how much steroids would you two suggest me to take while cutting?

500 Test

525 Tren

350 Mast ?

I've read the cutting on higher tren and low test would be better, that's why I thought Test should be @250


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> So how much steroids would you two suggest me to take while cutting?
> 
> 500 Test
> 
> ...


That would be plenty. You could cut quite nicely on what you suggested, I am just saying to cut you should use more, for the reason I stated


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> That would be plenty. You could cut quite nicely on what you suggested, I am just saying to cut you should use more, for the reason I stated


Ok thanks mate, you look huge in your profile pic btw  ..

So would you suggest to run what I said? Or less Test, more Mast? Or would my suggestion be the cycle you would run yourself?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Ok thanks mate, you look huge in your profile pic btw  ..
> 
> So would you suggest to run what I said? Or less Test, more Mast? Or would my suggestion be the cycle you would run yourself?


Cheers mate 

What you said is fine. you can adjust test/tren ratio if you wanted. You won't benefit from more mast until you are closer to 10% bf


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

I cut on 250mg test, 300 tren and 50mg tren base pre WO. Got seriously ripped, but I am 20KG lighter than you. Have a good friend about the same weight as you and he cuts on 500mg test/400mg tren if that is any help.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Trial and error. Is the only way.
> 
> I am 6ft, weighing just over 16 stone, to maintain my weight I need 2900 calories. I have visible abs so a lot leaner than yourself, however if I was to want to be really shredded I would drop them to 1800-2000 and have a re-feed day of 3000 one day per week.


Why to cut this way just out of interest rather than fixed amount of calories per day in a deficit?


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

damn shame said:


> I cut on 250mg test, 300 tren and 50mg tren base pre WO. Got seriously ripped, but I am 20KG lighter than you. Have a good friend about the same weight as you and he cuts on 500mg test/400mg tren if that is any help.


Why do you take the Tren Base pre WO? Does it help you to be aggressive / good @working out ? Or does it help you to burn fat too? Is it subcutaneous or I.M.?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Why to cut this way just out of interest rather than fixed amount of calories per day in a deficit?


I think that it allows me a day to "carb up" and also allows me to have a day where I can eat a little more normally with my girlfriend, so we can have a date night etc. It's not a day where I would eat rubbish, but a day where I allow myself some more carbs, aesthetically for me its quite nice to see the muscles fill out.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

> Why do you take the Tren Base pre WO? Does it help you to be aggressive / good @working out ? Or does it help you to burn fat too? Is it subcutaneous or I.M.?


Gave me insane energy and aggression while training in a calorie deficit. It is injected I.M.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Currently I'm trying to eat 2800 calories a day, but I'm not hungry at all and sometimes got to force feed, should I cut more calories or force feed the calculated amount?

I increased my protein from 200 to almost 400, maybe I'm not hungry because of that? I don't know. But what should I do now?

Edit: I'm taking 300 mg caffeine, 3400 mg green tea extract and 4000 mg acetyl l carnitine every 4 hours, maybe there is the 'problem' too?

Greetings

Xz


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Xzavier said:


> Currently I'm trying to eat 2800 calories a day, but I'm not hungry at all and sometimes got to force feed, should I cut more calories or force feed the calculated amount?
> 
> I increased my protein from 200 to almost 400, maybe I'm not hungry because of that? I don't know. But what should I do now?
> 
> ...


have you lost any weight is the obvious factor you've missed out??


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty sure I did tough I did not weigh directly before starting the cut - but I weighed today and I'm at 100 kg - so I'm pretty sure I lost almost 2 kg since Monday. But I'm pretty sure I'm starting to lean out in the mirror, belly gets flatter, abs start to show a little bit.

I will weigh every Sunday from now to see if it's working properly.

Just beign curious because I was hungry like a wolf all day long while I tried to cut the last time.

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Currently I'm trying to eat 2800 calories a day, but I'm not hungry at all and sometimes got to force feed, should I cut more calories or force feed the calculated amount?
> 
> I increased my protein from 200 to almost 400, maybe I'm not hungry because of that? I don't know. But what should I do now?
> 
> ...


You cut calories when weight loss stalls. No other reason to cut kcals.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You cut calories when weight loss stalls. No other reason to cut kcals.


Thanks bro  . So I weigh weekly ? 7 day no weigh loss = cut calories?

Or more or less days?

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Thanks bro  . So I weigh weekly ? 7 day no weigh loss = cut calories?
> 
> Or more or less days?
> 
> ...


Weekly is fine. So you have 2 choices, either cut kcals by 200-300 or increase cardio by 10 mins, if you are doing any?

Should be dropping no more than 1-2lb (0.5kg-1kg) a week.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Not started cardio yet :/ I'm too lazy, but I have to start soon, this time I want to cut successful  ..

That's why I'm asking so much here^^


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Not started cardio yet :/ I'm too lazy, but I have to start soon, this time I want to cut successful  ..
> 
> That's why I'm asking so much here^^


That doesn't matter atm but unless you want to keep dropping kcals, you will have to start cardio at some point.


----------

